# Lightweight aluminum clinchers....



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi everyone. I know this subject has been beaten to death, BUT just wanted to know if there are any really light aluminum clinchers out there that are "better" and lighter than what I already have (for climbing):

I currently have 1. Fulcrum Zeros two-way fit and 2. Dura c24 CL. 

I don't want to change just for the sake of changing, but would do so IF there is something better and lighter. I don't want to go to carbon clinchers or tubulars at this point either. 

Was looking at the Mavic R-sys SLRs? And also the Mavic Premium SLs (but don't think these are any lighter than what I already have?). 

BTW: I am 5'8" and weigh 141 lbs. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## tysonracing (Apr 21, 2012)

You could go with some custom wheels

I bought a set from ryanjorunner on ebay that was advertised as 1295 grams and they came out at almost exactly that. They've been a very solid wheelset for about a year so far.

He's got a 1320 gram set right now that looks like it uses a deeper rear rim.

I'm your size and weight too, so you'll have no problem.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

tysonracing said:


> You could go with soome custom wheels
> 
> I bought a set ryanjorunner on ebay that was advertised as 1295 grams and they came at almost exactly that. They've been a very solid wheelset for about a year so far.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Yeah, I was thinking that I might have to go the custom wheels route. Just concerned about the reliability of some of these custom-built wheelsets. Glad to hear yours are working out well. :thumbsup:


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Your Dura-ace are already 1400g your not going to get much lighter then that without spending a bunch of money.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Better?*



Cni2i said:


> Hi everyone. I know this subject has been beaten to death, BUT just wanted to know if there are any really light aluminum clinchers out there that are "better" and lighter than what I already have (for climbing)


If you shaved an entire pound (454 gm) off your current wheels you would go 0.1 mph faster on a 6% grade at 250 watts. If instead it was a 100 gm saving then your speed would increase by 0.02 mph and you would gain 6 seconds per hour of climbing. Just to put your "need for speed" in persepctive.


----------



## tysonracing (Apr 21, 2012)

That's a good point, but thats a steady state calculation. What about the power required to accelerate a lighter wheelset?


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

IMHO nothing rolls better than the high end Fulcrum wheels. Yea, some do not like to depend on proprietary parts should anything goes wrong but the Fulcrum have awesome hubs that roll very smooth and are easy to adjust and the wheels transfer power nicely due to their rigidity but the ride is also good. 

I currently ride the Fulcrum Racing 1 2-way fit and had the Racing 3's. I also have ridden Mavic's. Specially the Cosmic SL's.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Steady state*



tysonracing said:


> That's a good point, but thats a steady state calculation. What about the power required to accelerate a lighter wheelset?


The question was about climbing so acceleration isn't really in the mix that much. Any energy expended to spin up a wheel is returned when you slow down (unless you use your brakes) so unless you're riding crits where you brake in every corner, the acceleration issue is not that relevant except for the final sprint. Go to analyticcyling.com and run some numbers.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Kerry Irons said:


> If you shaved an entire pound (454 gm) off your current wheels you would go 0.1 mph faster on a 6% grade at 250 watts. If instead it was a 100 gm saving then your speed would increase by 0.02 mph and you would gain 6 seconds per hour of climbing. Just to put your "need for speed" in persepctive.


I hear what u r saying loud and clear. Makes sense. I guess I may be looking for an excuse to get new wheels?!?! But really, I am always curious as to what is out there


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

*LOTS* of opinions out there so I'll just add to the mix.....Custom IF you feel you need to change.

If you want light and alloy, think about the Stans Alpha 340's on a quality set of hubs such as Alchemy, Extralite or Tune and lace them with CX-Rays. Mine are 24f/32r with Aerolites on BHS superlight hubs and are sub 1300grams. 

As an example, if you went 20f/24r with Tune Mag 45/150 hubs , you'd be just around 1125grams....Extralite SPM front/SPX rear and you're under 1100grams. Price being no object, toss $1200 at Dash hubs and you're right at 1050grams. That's just silly light and reasonable at your weight.....

Then again, when does the madness stop :mad2:


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Cni2i said:


> I hear what u r saying loud and clear. Makes sense. I guess I may be looking for an excuse to get new wheels?!?! But really, I am always curious as to what is out there


The salty analytics from Mr. Irons are enough to make anyone a skeptic of new wheels.

Anywho, regardless of what they will do on paper, a new wheelset will make you excited to go out and ride your bike again. 
I don't know about the R-SYS though. It isn't very aero, it's not exceptionally light, and it has proprietary parts which will be super fun to try and replace.


----------



## Stockli Boy (Jun 17, 2002)

I love my DT-Swiss Mon Chasserals. They have help up extremely well over less-than-perfect Colorado pavement and dirt, plus many bunny hops and a few laps around the Alps. I'm no dainty little climber, at 205lbs I'm a much better descender. In side-by-side rolling, I pull away from most other wheelsets (this has nothing to do with my mass, of course).

My riding buddy has AC Sprint 450s, he's a lot lighter than I am but has been very pleased with his wheelset. The proce:weight ratio on both of these wheelsets is yough to beat, and the fact that each pair has well over 5,000 miles with no truing speaks well to the durability.


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

Zen Cyclery said:


> The salty analytics from Mr. Irons are enough to make anyone a skeptic of new wheels.


It'll never work........


----------



## bjohno (Apr 12, 2012)

american classics sprint 350, just over 1200gms, and cheap! nice wheels, I would'nt advice them if you are heavy


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

dlhillius said:


> *LOTS* of opinions out there so I'll just add to the mix.....Custom IF you feel you need to change.
> 
> If you want light and alloy, think about the Stans Alpha 340's on a quality set of hubs such as Alchemy, Extralite or Tune and lace them with CX-Rays. Mine are 24f/32r with Aerolites on BHS superlight hubs and are sub 1300grams.
> 
> ...


Great ideas here. Thank you. I've never had custom built wheels.....what kind of cost are we talking about here with the setups you are referring to?


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> Great ideas here. Thank you. I've never had custom built wheels.....what kind of cost are we talking about here with the setups you are referring to?


You'd first need to decide if you're going to build them yourself of have someone else do it. Hit up Brandon over at Bikehubstore if you're looking for just parts....very affordable plus the guy is great to deal with. If you're looking to have them built, there are a bunch of pro's here that are more than qualified; Roland @ Zencyclery....great guy, Ergott and valleycyclist also come to mind. Plenty of others but that's just off the top of my head.

Cost?...depends. I'd either decide on a number and build a set with the best components that budget affords OR pick the components and let the cost be what it is. Stans Alphas can be had at $120 each or less, CX-rays around $3 each, give or take, good nipples around $.30-.40/ea with hubs being the biggest variable. Alchemy are arguably the best choice given cost and build quality at $600 but opinions vary. My first build ever used Brandon's "superlight" hubs at ~280grams total and they're ~$100/set.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

american classics sprint 350, Stans Alpha 340's are 350gram or less rims. chase a light rim with 28 or more spokes. while they may only produce 0.1/.2mph faster on a 6% grade at 250 watts increase they'll be easier to spin up. the Fulcrum Zeros two-way fit and Dura c24 CL may be a light wheelset the rims may be hevier than the AC 350s or SA 340s. light rims with 28 or more spokes.


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

sneakyracer said:


> IMHO nothing rolls better than the high end Fulcrum wheels. Yea, some do not like to depend on proprietary parts should anything goes wrong but the Fulcrum have awesome hubs that roll very smooth and are easy to adjust and the wheels transfer power nicely due to their rigidity but the ride is also good.
> 
> I currently ride the Fulcrum Racing 1 2-way fit and had the Racing 3's. I also have ridden Mavic's. Specially the Cosmic SL's.


agree with this 

using the zeroes and have a pair of racing 5 evos.

even their low end stuff have pretty good roll


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

What about the Kinlin XR200 rims with 28f/32r Sapim CX Ray spokes with Velocity hubs, they'll weigh about 1379 grams for the set and cost about $441 for the set. While not silly light, they would be more durable and keep your billfold about $800 richer. Sorry, I'm being too practicle, more madness please!


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

Dura-ace c24 CL @ 1400g. 
Oh, wait. Nevermind.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

go low profile carbon tubulars


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FWIW, check this short thread out:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wh...luminum-low-profile-clincher-rims-256652.html


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

check out bicyclewheelwarehouse.com they have a few 380 gram rim wheelsets for affordable prices.


----------

